# Questions on certain Plecos



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Hairy Tiger (L-105) 4.5"
Gold Banded 4"
Candy Stripe (L-137) 4"
Golden Stripes (LDA-20) 4.5"

I found these plecos at liveaquaria and wanted any clarification or info as if the sizes above are actually correct and that the pleco will not grow past 4 or 5 inches. I am looking to stick him in a 10 gal for now but do have a 30 and a soon to be 55 to place him in if necessary. I know a 10 is pretty small but I would like a nice bottom feeder to add in. 

i'm not fond of snails and shrimp(my shrimpies died that I bought), I would prefer to grab a pleco. Like I said, I do have adequate 30s and a 55 just in case he did get too large.thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Go to www.plecoplanet.com


----------

